# State named RR's



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been looking for an LGB state of maine products boxcar for some time now and they usually go for more than my budget can handle on ebay but one finally came through at a good price and I snagged it. Joking with my wife I said wouldn't it be nice to have one boxcar from every state but the question is did every state that has or had a RR include the name of its home state in its name? There is the Maine car which is kind of cheating but there are not too many more that I can think of. Boston and Maine comes to mind as does the Alaska RR, and Cental Vermont. Pennsylvania RR is another. Many RR's have the cities they serve in their names but not the states such as Santa Fe or even places like the Grand Canyon line. 
Can you name anymore RR's that have the names of states in their name?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here a whole list: 112 all together

http://www.hrtrains.com/rdname.html

ABERDEEN CAROLINA & WESTERN ARKANSAS LOUISIANA & MISSISSIPPI ALIQUIPPA & SOUTHERN ARKANSAS & MISSOURI ALASKA RAILROAD ARIZONA EASTERN MISSOURI - KANSAS - TEXAS (UNION PACIFIC) BOSTON & MAINE (GILFORD TRANSPORTATION INDUSTRIES) BALTIMORE & OHIO (CSX) CENTRAL CALIFORNIA TRACTION CHICAGO & EASTERN ILLINOIS (UNION PACIFIC) CENTRAL OF GEORGIA (NORFOLK SOUTHERN) CAMBRIA AND INDIANA CEDAR RAPIDS & IOWA CITY CHICAGO & ILLINOIS MIDLAND CHICAGO & ILLINOIS WESTERN (ILLINOIS CENTRAL) CHICAGO MISSOURI & WESTERN (GATEWAY WESTERN) CENTRAL OF NEW JERSEY (* CONRAIL) CHESAPEAKE & OHIO (CSX) CHICAGO RIVER & INDIANA (* CONRAIL) COLORADO & SOUTHERN (BURLINGTON NORTHERN) KANSAS CITY SOUTHERN CENTRAL VERMONT (CANADIAN NATIONAL) COLORADO & WYOMING DELAWARE COAST LINE DELAWARE & HUDSON (CP RAIL SYSTEM) DELAWARE & HUDSON (CP RAIL SYSTEM) DELAWARE LAKAWANNA & WESTERN (* CONRAIL) DAKOTA SOUTHERN EASTERN ILLINOIS EAST TENNESSEE EASTERN TENNESSEE & WESTERN NORTH CAROLINA FLORIDA EAST COAST FLORIDA MIDLAND FLORIDA WEST COAST GEORGIA RAILROAD (CSX) GEORGIA CENTRAL GEORGIA & FLORIDA ( NORFOLK SOUTHERN) GULF MOBILE & OHIO (ILLINOIS CENTRAL GULF) GULF & MISSISSIPPI (SOUTHRAIL) GEORGIA NORTHEASTERN GENESEE & WYOMING GEORGIA PACIFIC INDIANA HIGH RAIL GEORGIA SOUTHWESTERN IOWA INTERSTATE IOWA TRACTION ILLINOIS CENTRAL ILLINOIS CENTRAL GULF (ILLINOIS CENTRAL) INDIANA HARBOR BELT INDIANA HI-RAIL CORPORATION INDIANA RAILROAD INDIANA & OHIO CENTRAL INDIANA & OHIO RAILWAY ILLINOIS TERMINAL (NORFOLK SOUTHERN) KANSAS CITY SOUTHERN KANSAS CITY TERMINAL LOUISIANA & NORTH WEST MAGMA ARIZONA MIDLOUISIANA RAIL MINNESOTA DAKOTA & WESTERN MAIN CENTRAL (GUILFORD TRANSPORTATION INDUSTRIES) MODESTO & EMPIRE TRACTION - CALIFORNIA MISSOURI ILLINOIS (UNION PACIFIC) MILWAUKEE ROAD (CP RAIL SYSTEM) MISSISSIPPI RAILWAY MISSOURI - KANSAS & TEXAS (UNION PACIFIC) MISSOURI - KANSAS & TEXAS (UNION PACIFIC) MARYLAND MIDLAND MID - MICHIGAN MINNESOTA COMMERCIAL MISSOURI PACIFIC (UNION PACIFIC) MONTANA RAIL LINK MISSISSIPPI DELTA MISSISSIPPI EXPORT RAILROAD MISSISSIPPI & SKUNA VALLEY  NEW HAMPSHIRE & VERMONT MIDLOUISIANA NORTHWESTERN OKLAHOMA NEW YORK CENTRAL OREGON CALIFORNIA & EASTERN OHIO CENTRAL


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a few, mostly "fallen flags". There are many more depending on how much history you check out. 

New York Central 
Florida East Coast 
California Western 
Oregon Electric 
San Diego & Arizona Eastern 
Colorado & Southern 
Colorado Central 
Texas & Pacific 
Missouri-Kansas-Texas (Katy) 
Nevada Northern 
Delaware Lackawanna & Western 
Georgia Northern 
Virginian 
Maryland & Pennsylvania (Ma & Pa) 
Montana Central (part of GN) 
Gulf Mobile & Ohio 
Illinois Central 
Central RR of New Jersey (Jersey Central) 
Kansas Pacific 
Kentucky & Tennessee 
Minnesota Transfer 
Mississippi Central 
Louisiana & Arkansas


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I should have looked in the train yard because I already have a few of these I forgot about. My work train bears the colorado and southern name as well as my favorite forney. There are alot of them and that link to the reporting marks is neat. 
Now the bigger question: do you guys now of a link to check out the colour schemes of these various lines ? I also wonder how many of these are modeled\painted for large scale, I bet not too many so some would need to be painted up or in some cases made up to represent states that never had their own named line, Nevada being just one. 
Imagine having a train of "states" cars that would be a really neat train to behold. 
Thanks guys


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

"Tennessee Central" is missing from the first list.


----------



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

"Hawaii Consolidated Railroad", although they abandoned their operation in 1946, 13 years before statehood. 

Jeff Livingston 
Kaneohe, Hawaii


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Short lines existing today, Oregon and Western, Oregon Pacific and Eastern (maybe fallen)


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

You missed this one:

http://www.texasstaterailroad.com/


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

!Posted By thekollector on 06/24/2009 8:34 AM
"Tennessee Central" is missing from the first list.


Yes, both the narrow gauge (Spring City) and the later standard gauge line have been neglected. The only catch is there is no evidence of the first one's boxcars, and for the standard gauge line, no one makes PS-0 boxcar ends in large scale. They would be easy enough to scratch tho due to the easy rib arrangement.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Indiana Southern hauls a lot of coal here in Indiana 
http://www.railpictures.net/showphotos.php?railroad=Indiana%20Southern%20Railroad 

LOTS of photos here 

http://www.railpictures.net/showphotos.php?railroad=Indiana%20Southern%20Railroad


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

South Carolina Canal and Railroad Company (chartered in 1827), and later SCRR


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Another fallen one:

Connecticut Central Railroad (now part of Guilford) - need to have custom painted cars
New York and New England - absorbed by the New Haven in 189-?, custom paint for sure!
Massachussets Bay Transit Authority (might be good for a GP-40) custom..
Maryland and Pennsylania (York train show car from 2001, or thereabouts)

Another thing you could do is to look at USA Train's woodsided reefers. They make so many different ones, you might find states listed on them. I have a WISCONSIN PEAS reefer (with C&NW markings). Just an idea. Those billboard reefers are nice because they are so colorful and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Western New York & Pennsylvania Railroad - current shortline hauler in the described area.

http://wnyprr.com/

Also -similar but not truly related...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northwestern_Pennsylvania_Railway


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark mentioned the Connecticut Central (Chris France had some cars made in CCCR, so Shawmut knows how and has the graphics...) 
There's also Connecticut Southern (CSOR) 

This may help you find some you're missing : http://www.pwrr.org/rrm/ 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

Kentucky and Tennessee Railway 
New Mexico & Arizona, ATSF and later SP 
New Mexico Central, later ATSF 

Art


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

And don't forget "New Hampshire and Vermont"; still running. 

Art


----------

